# Florida Vs BYU



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

What are everyones predictions? I picked this in my bracket and have BYU winning but after watching Florida against UCLA they look real good. They have a great inside game which might really hurt BYU. BYU looked great against Gonzaga, but I felt Gonzaga was a little overrated anyway. 
If BYU plays like they did against Gonzaga I think its anybodies game. They will both have time to prepare for each other so hopefully the gators focus on stopping Jimmer and forget about the others, which I think is what Gonzaga tried to do, and we see what happens when they try.
I'm going to stick with my bracket pick and say 
BYU 63
Florida 60
o-||


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Just looking at Florida I see the following:
They don't necessarily have any one great strength-middle of the pack on team stats in every team category, which is very odd for a 2 seed. The Y is 8th in points per game and 16th for rebounding. 
6 of their 7 losses are to lesser ranked teams, OSU was the only loss to a higher ranked team, losing twice to UK ranked 16 and 22 at the time, similar to the Y's inexplicable losses to NM. 
Ranked 15 in the final poll, yet a 2 [email protected]!? Another hard one to explain to the Aggies.
Their highest scorer is a guard; Emery can seriously change his game; if the big boys can play as well as they did yesterday and we shoot the 3 half as well as yesterday I like our chances. All of the games that they lost has Walker shooting poorly, so I think Emery's D is the key. 
Rogers, Anderson and Hartsock will definitely be the key; zags won the rebound war by 11, but hot shooting like 52% is the best way to overcome a losing rebound war.
I like the Y's chances in this one.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

BYU by seven!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Florida starts the exact same five that took BYU to double overtime last year. It should be a fantastic game if things play out similarly. I'm sure Florida is pumped for revenge.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

If Jimmer and the Fredettes play like they did against Gone-zaga, Cougs will win. Heck, if they can put that kind of game together, they won't lose another game.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

One thing to keep in mind is that Michael Lloyd Jr. scored 26 points against Florida last year. Jimmer was on fire, torching them for 37. I think someone other than Jimmer will have to really step up their game again.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

BirdDogger said:


> One thing to keep in mind is that Michael Lloyd Jr. scored 26 points against Florida last year. Jimmer was on fire, torching them for 37. I think someone other than Jimmer will have to really step up their game again.


Excellent point BD. Loyd was huge in that game, and Rose had him and Jimmer on the court at the same time for much of that game. Somebody other than Jimmer is going to have to step up and have a HUGE game. I am resting my hopes on either Emery or Abuou, but both would be even better. Bottom line is if BYU continues to shoot like they did against Gonzaga they will have a great shot at advancing to the Elite 8 and beyond.


----------

